# Ivermectin PLUS Injectable for Goats?



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a doe who I'm sure has lungworm. I have tried Safeguard (didn't do a THING of course), Valbazen (still has lungworm symptoms), and DE/Molly's herbal mix in her feed.

Symptoms: No weight gain, miscarriage, coughing after activity such as running. No respiratory symptoms such as running nose and no fever. 

She will be 2 in March. 

Could I try Ivermectin Plus injected to treat for lungworms effectively?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes, you need to inject it. I can't remember the dosage for lungworm though.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 25, 2013)

*I've used it. Seemed to work well though I didn't do an "after" fecal. I had goats coughing before I used it but not after. *


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 26, 2013)

Great!!! I have looked up suggested dosages online and they are similar. I will post them here once I get home tonight for future reference.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 26, 2013)

Good article with dosages and treatment frequency for injected Ivermectin Plus.

http://goat-link.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=58&Itemid=46


----------



## Renegade (Feb 26, 2013)

Previous thread on this subject.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=21954 

Donna


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 26, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *I've used it. Seemed to work well though I didn't do an "after" fecal. I had goats coughing before I used it but not after. *


I don't think they show up in a fecal anyhow---there is a specialized test for them that I don't know much about (hope I never need to know---lungworm sounds really gross   )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 26, 2013)

They don't show up in fecals. Well VERY VERY RARELY they do but don't count on it and you must have a special scope that measures worms to identify it. Only a Baremens (not spelled right) float can tell you if they have LW and that is very unreliable even for really good vets and it is very expensive.


----------

